# Putter Ping C 67



## Danny (Nov 1, 2009)

I was in the market for a new putter.  Had to have the following, in my opinion, improvements:
- slightly heavier putter than my old Odyssee RossieII
- center shafted
- slightly longer

I went for the Ping C67.  With the Odyssee I wasn't too bad on the green.  This Ping beats everything! In two months I went from 20.1 to 16.7 in just 4 competitions I managed to play.( 2 wins with 31 and 30 putts) Main advantages are:
- I stay better on line due to the weight
- Short putts (< than 4 ft)seem easier
- Long distance putts aren't "forced" 
- Easy to line up
These points in combination with the mental "between the ears" gives me a growing confidence of course.

I can only recommend this fine putter!


----------

